
What 'Karma' meant before Reddit and HN - treskot
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karma
======
stackcollision
It never even occurred to me that there might be people who might not know
what this word originally meant. Wow.

------
mooism2
Slashdot had karma before Reddit/HN. Don't know if they were the first or
whether they copied it from another site.

~~~
treskot
Agreed. But my point was before these social submission sites started using
the word karma it actually meant something.

Karma (Sanskrit: कर्म[1] IPA: [ˈkarmə] ( listen); Pali: kamma) in Indian
religions is the concept of "action" or "deed", understood as that which
causes the entire cycle of cause and effect (i.e., the cycle called saṃsāra)
originating in ancient India and treated in the Hindu, Jain, Buddhist, and
Sikh religions

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karma>

~~~
z3phyr
I am not surprised.

------
mping
Although wikipedia is great, I think if you are going to link to a site about
Karma, there's alot of better stuff on the internet explaining Karma. I
personally prefer the Buddhist view:
<http://cttbusa.org/buddhism_brief_introduction/chapter2.asp>

------
sonabinu
Karma is dharma ...

